# Linterna de 15w y 16 leds no prende



## dUBBAIN (Oct 20, 2017)

Hola a todos, tengo una linterna WERKE de 15w con una lampara halogena + 16 leds de alta luminosidad.

el tema es que me la trajo un amigo y no le encontramos solucion, segun el, la cargo cuando estaba prendida (no se realmente si sera asi) y dice en el manual que no se debe cargar cuando esta prendida.

Los leds estan posicionados en un circuito circular, todo los negativos y positivos estan con continuidad..

Ya desarmando mas hay 2 circuitos que les dejo imagenes

https://i.imgur.com/JRMrr9l.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/ftkHUQV.jpg


y el circuito con el transformador 

https://i.imgur.com/nhPNoJ3.jpg


"Pulsar el interruptor :

1 vez para encender.
2 veces para modificar de luz (led/halogena)
3 veces para apagar la linterna."

La bateria es de 6v a 4Ah


la verdad no se que podria ser el problema, me pueden ayudar? gracias desde ya.


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 20, 2017)

desconecta el cable que conecta al conjunto de leds con la placa para que utilices otra fuente para probar los leds a ver si estan bien, de funcionar revisa la salida a los leds por componente probablemente el transistor que conmuta esta quemado revisa los transistores y los zener que den valores correctos para comprobar que se quemo o que sirve


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 20, 2017)

Sube las fotos al foro por favor


----------



## fercon (Oct 20, 2017)

Buenas. Si puedes coloca en foro foto de circuito de los led. Verifica: Esta proximo el voltaje en los bornes de la batería al estar cargando con 6v?. Al probar con la fuente mide cuanto consume?


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hola
¿La batería de 6V está cargada? Medir cuantos voltios entrega
¿La fuente del cargador funciona? Medir sobre los cables blanco y negro que salen de la plaqueta del transformador y determinar cuanta tensión DC entrega. *¡Tener cuidado porque debe estar conectada a la red eléctrica para la medición!*
Si la fuente no entrega tensión, desconectar de la red y medir el resistor marcado como R1 de esa plaqueta (hace de fusible).
Por ahora miremos eso jajaja


----------



## dUBBAIN (Oct 22, 2017)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Sube las fotos al foro por favor



Aca estan las fotos para que las vean subidas al foro


----------



## dUBBAIN (Oct 22, 2017)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola
> ¿La batería de 6V está cargada? Medir cuantos voltios entrega
> ¿La fuente del cargador funciona? Medir sobre los cables blanco y negro que salen de la plaqueta del transformador y determinar cuanta tensión DC entrega. *¡Tener cuidado porque debe estar conectada a la red eléctrica para la medición!*
> Si la fuente no entrega tensión, desconectar de la red y medir el resistor marcado como R1 de esa plaqueta (hace de fusible).
> Por ahora miremos eso jajaja



Hola medi la salida dc del trafo y es de 15.25V ... Entonces por donde sigo?



fercon dijo:


> Buenas. Si puedes coloca en foro foto de circuito de los led. Verifica: Esta proximo el voltaje en los bornes de la batería al estar cargando con 6v?. Al probar con la fuente mide cuanto consume?



Aca esta la foto del circuito de leds


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2017)

Cuanto mide la batería ?


----------



## dUBBAIN (Oct 23, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuanto mide la batería ?



 De los bornes de la bateria (todo apagado)estan saliendo 0.75V con el mutimetro puesto en 20Dc

Cuando apreto una vez el interruptor, al circuito de leds llegan (desde el 2do circuito que hay en las fotos) 0.18v 

Cuando apreto una segunda vez marca -0.18v

Y cuando apreto por 3er vez 0, osea se apaga. El tema es, cuando apretas por primera vez se enciende, pero no se si la halogena o la de leds, porque cuando tocas por 2da vez en el manual dice que cambia entre leds y halogena ..


Medi las R y dejo las que me dieron resultados raros..

R13 y R14 de 15Ω = 8,7 ambas hicieron continuidad son las 2 grises grandes
R5 de 22kΩ = 21,5 Ω parece buena..
R10 de 22kΩ = 17,9 Ω
R6 de 220kΩ = 188k Ω 

Y estas 2 me dieron resultados muy raros..
R4 de 100kΩ = 18.8 en 200K el multimetro!!
R3 de 10kΩ = 1.27 en 20k el multimetro!! 

Todos los zener que se ven en el circuito dieron valores de 535 a 550

Dejo los valores, espero que me ayuden a resolver esto 

gracias desde ya.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2017)

dUBBAIN dijo:


> De los bornes de la bateria (todo apagado)estan saliendo *0.75V* con el mutimetro puesto en 20Dc


 
No se si la batería sea de 6 o de 12 V 

Primero cargá esa batería con alguna fuente que supere ese voltaje y una lamparita en serie . . .


----------



## dUBBAIN (Oct 23, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se si la batería sea de 6 o de 12 V
> 
> Primero cargá esa batería con alguna fuente que supere ese voltaje y una lamparita en serie . . .



Ya dije arriba, la bateria es de 6v el circuito de carga que tiene adentro la linterna le da 15v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2017)

Cargala con otro cargador , 0,75 V está muerta


----------



## dUBBAIN (Oct 23, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cargala con otro cargador , 0,75 V está muerta



Y que otra cosa podria ponerle? Entre que rangos??

Y respecto a los valores feos que dieron algunas resistencias?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2017)

Mas de 6V y una lamparita serie , empecemos por  cargar la batería.


----------



## dUBBAIN (Oct 23, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mas de 6V y una lamparita serie , empecemos por  cargar la batería.



Para que seria la lampara?? No entiendo esa parte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2017)

Para que si surge algún problema nada se queme.


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 23, 2017)

limita la corriente, si tenes lamparita de 24v (esas alogenas comunes de filamento) podes usar un cargador de notebook


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 23, 2017)

Yo le iba a proponer el conocido cargador a reactancia capacitiva y puente de diodos conectado a la red eléctrica pero... Si no se sabe lo que se hace es mortalmente peligroso.
Sea como sea debes desconectar la batería y cargarla por aparte del circuito para descartar que la batería esté en el más allá. 
Saludos!


----------



## dUBBAIN (Oct 24, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para que si surge algún problema nada se queme.



Hola te cuento que la deje cargando unas 20hs recien la desenchufe, medi y ahora esta en 3.5V  

TODO CON EL CARGADOR de la misma linterna..

En el manual dice que si no se usa durante 3 meses la linterna hay q cargarla igual (supongo para que no muera la bateria) como en este caso parece... Y parece que eso es lo que hicieron aca..

Que hago? La desconecto un rato y la vuelvo a cargar unas 20 hs mas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2017)

Tánto va el cántaro a la fuente que al final se carga . . .


----------



## dUBBAIN (Oct 24, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tánto va el cántaro a la fuente que al final se carga . . .



En español porfavor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2017)

Hasta dónde estás , o la batería no sirve más , o el cargador no carga bien . . .  ¿ Cómo se te ocurre averiguar cual de los dos es el problema ?


----------



## dUBBAIN (Oct 24, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hasta dónde estás , o la batería no sirve más , o el cargador no carga bien . . .  ¿ Cómo se te ocurre averiguar cual de los dos es el problema ?



Med*í* el voltaje de salida del cargador*,* es de 15v eso no dice nada? Pasa que ahora ya no tengo otro cargador o bateria tendr*í*a q*ue* conseguir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2017)

No, no quiere decir nada que haya 15 V.

Medí cuantos milamperes están circulando mientras se carga. Desconectá el borne positivo de la batería y poné el tester entre el cable y el borne.

Tester a 200 mA.


----------



## zonosfera (Oct 24, 2017)

jajajajja... Cambia la Batería amigo... por alli empiezan los males... para una bateria de 6V, que después de 20 horas, solo cargó la mitad, irremediablemente esta mal... y el cargador dices que mantiene siempre los 15V....  cambia sin chistar esa batería...

Saludos...


----------



## dUBBAIN (Oct 25, 2017)

zonosfera dijo:


> jajajajja... Cambia la Batería amigo... por alli empiezan los males... para una bateria de 6V, que después de 20 horas, solo cargó la mitad, irremediablemente esta mal... y el cargador dices que mantiene siempre los 15V....  cambia sin chistar esa batería...
> 
> Saludos...



Bueno gracias por decirmelo sin cabos sueltos cargue por segunda vez 20hs la bateria y no levanto nada solo quedo en 3V y algo.. creo que todo apunta a la bateria ya..

Otra cosa que te queria preguntar lo mismo le pregunto a DOSMETROS, si quisiera medir los Amperios de la salida del cargador, como tendria q*ue* colocar el tester? Dice 220v 0.5A en la linterna, pero la salida es dc y no se cuantos amperios saldrian.. nunca medi amperios en este multimetro como lo deberia configurar y donde pongo el positivo? Dejo imagen adjunta


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 25, 2017)

dUBBAIN dijo:


> Bueno gracias por decirmelo sin cabos sueltos cargue por segunda vez 20hs la bateria y no levanto nada solo quedo en 3V y algo.. creo que todo apunta a la bateria ya..
> 
> Otra cosa que te queria preguntar lo mismo le pregunto a DOSMETROS, si quisiera medir los Amperios de la salida del cargador, como tendria q colocar el tester? Dice 220v 0.5A en la linterna, pero la salida es dc y no se cuantos amperios saldrian.. nunca medi amperios en este multimetro como lo deberia configurar y donde pongo el positivo? Dejo imagen adjunta



Sin que me pregunten responderé que para el positivo preferiblemente utilices donde dice 20A, porque si la corriente supera los 200mA en la otra posición te cargas de una vez el fusible. Y... algo me desconcierta... ¿cómo medirás los amperios de la salida del cargador? Debe ser en serie, jamás en paralelo porque causas cortocircuito. No sé si lo sabes pero igual lo comento.
Saludos!


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 25, 2017)

conecta una lamparita de 12v y la deberia prender! no de muchos watts claro una chiquita (un giro de una moto o algo asi)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2017)

Nunca jamás se mide el cargador solo , sino cargador en serie con tester y batería.

Y mejor cómo te dice Blanco , si tiene escala de 20 Adc , a usarla


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 25, 2017)

dUBBAIN dijo:


> Bueno gracias por decirmelo sin cabos sueltos cargue por segunda vez 20hs la bateria y no levanto nada solo quedo en 3V y algo.. creo que todo apunta a la bateria ya..



Si la batería no sube de ahí así la dejes un mes conectada, prueba a descargarla conectándole unos leds con resistencia en serie, ahora si se descarga pronto y vuelve a cargar trata hacer lo mismo aver si la logras despegar nuevamente.

si el resultado es el contrario entonces debes cambiar la batería, recientemente tuve un problema similar y la falla era esa.


----------



## dUBBAIN (Oct 26, 2017)

Probe con otra bateria y los leds prendieron el tema es la halogena,  esta conectada al circuito ese de resistencias y no prende, no se porque ese es otro problema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2017)

Mediste la lámpara halógena con el tester o la conectaste directa a la batería ?


Date una leida a éste post : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/tutorial-recuperar-baterias-gel-18873/


----------



## dUBBAIN (Oct 26, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mediste la lámpara halógena con el tester o la conectaste directa a la batería ?
> 
> 
> Date una leida a éste post : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/tutorial-recuperar-baterias-gel-18873/



La linterna esta con la nueva bateria, el tema es que no prende la alogena, esta conectada a una de las resistencias esas grises grandes, que como dije son de 15Ω y cuando las medi dieron 8Ω y dieron continuidad sera eso?

Agrego: medi los A del cargador en 20A y dan 0.23 me imagino que 200mA me parece medio poco para un cargador asi no? y cuando probe cargar la bateria mala no pasaban Amperes, y con la nueva si.


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 26, 2017)

Revisa la lectura en Ohms que tiene el filamento del halogeno, si esta abierto hay veces que no se alcanza a ver claramente


----------



## dUBBAIN (Oct 28, 2017)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Revisa la lectura en Ohms que tiene el filamento del halogeno, si esta abierto hay veces que no se alcanza a ver claramente




Cambie la lamparita y sigue sin funcionar, asi que parece que el problema viene del circuito, fijate que donde respondo los valores de las resistencias en este tema, hay una imagen adjuntada que se ve las 2 R grises y un transistor (no se como se llama) que es uno rectangular con un agujero circular en èl, el + de la lampara pasa por ese transistor y por una de las R grises, que podra ser el problema o que tengo que medir? si es el transistor si podes explicarme como medirlo y que valores tiene que dar para que este bueno mejor porque ni idea


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 28, 2017)

La forma de medir el transistor es como si midieras un diodo entre base y colector y otro diodo entra base y emisor. Entre emisor y colector no debe dar nada.
Las resistencias para medirlas, si en placa te dan medidas raras, hay que desoldar por lo menos una patilla, pues puede dar medidas erróneas por estar en paralelo o serien con otros componentes del circuito.
Por experiencia sé que las resistencias no reducen su valor, si nó que aumentan, por consiguiente si en placa te da un valor muy inferior al suyo, está variando la medida por otros componentes. Si la medida es mayor sácala y revísala, pero seguramente está tocada.

Convendría tener fotos de lado pistas y lado componentes de la placa. Lo mas cerca y claras posible.


Ojo, las halógenas aconsejan no tocarlas con los dedos, aunque las manipulamos constantemente sin problemas hay que tenerlo en cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## dUBBAIN (Nov 1, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> .
> Convendría tener fotos de lado pistas y lado componentes de la placa. Lo mas cerca y claras posible.
> 
> 
> ...



Aca estan si me puedes ayudar gracias..


----------



## peperc (Nov 3, 2017)

hola, te pido un favor ?? hace lo siguiente ( yo te ayudare, que tengo experiencia) .

primero que nada hace esto: 
vos dijiste que el cargador da como 12 v o 15 v ..... pues vamos a probarlo:
sin la bateria  medi en los 2 cables que se supone van conectados a la bateria misma, .
luego volve a medir, pero ponele una resistencia de 220 ohms a 330 ohms , la que tengas 
y deime el valor de tension.
luego, hace lo mismo pero con una resistencia de entre 47 ohms a 100 ohms, la que tengas a mano.
y luego si tenes una resistencia de  entre 1K y 2,2 K hace lo mismo :

llena esta tabla: 
tension en Voltios..........Resistencia puesta.
......
......
.....

asi comenzas a ver como son las cosas en realidad en vez de dar vueltas a lo tonto .

pone a ha





dUBBAIN dijo:


> H
> La bateria es de 6v a 4Ah
> 
> la.



me agendo este dato

TE ADELANTO LO SIGUiENTE:

1 -- he desarmado muchas linternas y luces de emergencia  de tubos y de leds, me he sorprendido viendo como lo que se supone es el cargador es un horror, sobrecarga  a las baterias.
me parece que el concepto es suponer que uno no las deja cargadas todo el dia, o que su rsistencia interna se "chupara" la sobrecarga.
( para eso es las pruebas que te pedi) .
asi es como las baterias, sea la que sea duran poco .

2 --- JAMAS consegui una bateria de 6v / 4 amper nueva que medianamente funcione, y eso que intente comprarlas en negocios reconocidos, y marca conocida como ATOMPLX O GAMA SONIC.

3 --- vi en internet, cuesta como 1 mil pesos esa linterna, es INCREIBLE.

4 --- cualquiera que haya levantado parte de un circuito sabe la dedicacion que hay que tener, mirar y mirar, dibujar, probar.
es, te diria que absurdo e inocente esto de que mandas fotos y fotos y gritas ayuda !!!!! y esperas que alguien con eso adivine y realice tu trabajo.

5 --- una halogena de 6 v !!! rodeada de leds !!! .
es como un plato de comida, que en el medio tiene  una torta de dulce de leche con crema y encima un tocino..........rodeado de comida dietetica.
medio absurdo.
esa halogena te comera la bateria , si se te quemo, bueno, yo , si fuese  mia veria como arreglar el control y veria si se le puede adaptar un led de potencia , pero no esa "halogena" .

6 --- si NO encontras el por que no funciona la halogena, puesto que es controlada por esas placas  bastante  
recorda que hay algo que se llama INTERRUPTOR , es magico:
haces un calado en un costado de la caja  y lo pones y .... magia !!!!


----------

